

State Machines - How Balanced controls funds flow - steveklabnik
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/state-machines/

======
plumeria
Cool, it would be nice to have a reading list of articles that show this kind
of applied FSMs.

~~~
cju
You have several realistic examples on this page about Stateflow, one of the
most used FSMs design software in some industries such as automotive:
[http://www.mathworks.com/products/stateflow/examples.html](http://www.mathworks.com/products/stateflow/examples.html)

------
habitue
We use the xworkflows[1] library with sqlalchemy to model state machines. It
works really well.

[1][https://github.com/rbarrois/xworkflows/](https://github.com/rbarrois/xworkflows/)

